# ICloud se déconnecte sans cesse



## RobinFurs (2 Décembre 2015)

Aloha,

Depuis 2/3 jours, iCloud se déconnecte sans cesse sur mon mac.

Sur mon iPhone aucun problème mais sur mon mac il me demande mon mot de passe toutes les 5 minutes et quand je rentre ce dernier, les cases du panneaux de contrôle apparaissent cochées (à peu pret 10 secondes) et après toute la fenetre se grise et je ne peux plus rien modifier.

Je précise que j'ai déjà tenté de fermer la session puis de la ré-ouvrir et ça n'a pas réglé le problème...

Est-ce déjà arrivé à l'un de vous ?


----------



## RobinFurs (3 Décembre 2015)

Anyone ?


----------



## lt7075 (4 Décembre 2015)

Regarde du côté de ton antivirus. J'ai eu un problème similaire avec avast qui bloquait les communications entre le mac et les serveurs apple. Désactive le temporairement pour voir si la connexion tient mieux.


----------



## RobinFurs (4 Décembre 2015)

Merci du conseil. Malheureusement ça n'a eu aucun effet...


----------



## RobinFurs (7 Décembre 2015)

Pas d'autres idées ? :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Décembre 2015)

Salut

As-tu essayé d'ouvrir la console (Applications/utilitaires/console) pour voir les messages lorsque ça se produit?


----------



## RobinFurs (7 Décembre 2015)

Je viens d'essayer...

Quand ça se produit j'ai une liste de messages interminables !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Décembre 2015)

Il faudrait les regarder en détail après coup et essayer de trouver les erreurs.


----------



## RobinFurs (9 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il faudrait les regarder en détail après coup et essayer de trouver les erreurs.


Merci pour ton aide.

Finalement après un long entretient avec un apple adviser il s'avère que la session a été corrompue...


----------

